
I created the exact same app in React and Svelte. Here are the differences - pcr910303
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/i-created-the-exact-same-app-in-react-and-svelte-here-are-the-differences-c0bd2cc9b3f8
======
pcr910303
Related discussions:

React & Vue
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17636940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17636940)

------
eberkund
I can't read it, paywalled.

